# Manhasset Fall 2015 (100 competitior limit)



## AlexMaass (Sep 22, 2015)

http://union.cubingusa.com/manhassetfall2015/

Events: 
3x3 - 3 rounds
2x2 - 2 rounds
Pyraminx - 2 rounds
3x3 OH - 2 rounds
4x4

anyway, this is great for the people in New York City, you just have to take a train ride to Manhasset and then walk a little bit.

See you there!


----------



## Isaac Lai (Sep 22, 2015)

Guess Nicolas Naing won't get his big break here lol


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 22, 2015)

Uh, you have to add Megaminx so Nicolas Naing (?) can finally compete and get CR's xD


----------



## TheRICuber (Sep 22, 2015)

No skewb?


----------



## henrysavich (Sep 22, 2015)

Maybe, Less than a week before thanksgiving is a hard date for me to sell to my parents


----------



## AlexMaass (Sep 22, 2015)

I think I'll add tentative megaminx before 3x3 finals if theres enough time if you guys really want it!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 22, 2015)

I will not go to this comp unless there's megaminx. I want to see this random dude get CR his first comp.
Just have a 1min hard cutoff.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 22, 2015)

StachuK1992 said:


> I will not go to this comp unless there's megaminx. I want to see this random dude get CR his first comp.
> Just have a 1min hard cutoff.



Has anyone gotten an CR or WR at their first comp before?
This guy will totally get the NAR though. Also that's probably what I would do. Megaminx with a hard cutoff of like a minute. Chances are you could fit it in the schedule, especially with a super harsh cutoff.


----------



## mDiPalma (Sep 22, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Has anyone gotten an CR or WR at their first comp before?



our distant ancestors from ~1980


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 22, 2015)

mDiPalma said:


> our distant ancestors from ~1980



alright but let's say not counting WC1982, WC2003, and the first solve of the event from that continent.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 22, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Has anyone gotten an CR or WR at their first comp before?
> This guy will totally get the NAR though. Also that's probably what I would do. Megaminx with a hard cutoff of like a minute. Chances are you could fit it in the schedule, especially with a super harsh cutoff.



Sameer got 2x2 WR avg at his first comp when I recall correctly


----------



## Bindedsa (Sep 22, 2015)

TheRICuber said:


> No skewb?



IKR...


----------



## DGCubes (Sep 22, 2015)

Yup, going to this one.


----------



## AlexMaass (Sep 22, 2015)

Okay, I have decided to add tentative megaminx, I was planning to hold megaminx at the next comp if this one went well anyway btw


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Sep 22, 2015)

DGCubes said:


> Yup, going to this one.



See ya there Daniel


----------



## Hssandwich (Sep 22, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Sameer got 2x2 WR avg at his first comp when I recall correctly



Yeah, Guildford 2013. I think he is the only person in 'recent' years to get a WR at their first comp.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Sep 22, 2015)

I should be able to go to this one as well. Registered.


----------



## Memphis3000 (Sep 22, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Has anyone gotten an CR or WR at their first comp before?



Feliks got OcR at his first comp


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 22, 2015)

Memphis3000 said:


> Feliks got OcR at his first comp



oright duh


----------



## Memphis3000 (Sep 22, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> oright duh


He got 14 OcRs that comp


----------



## brandbest1 (Sep 24, 2015)

Just realized I can't go to this comp (and it's so close!)

Which unfortunately means Nicolas might not be able to go... (PUMaC math competition is the same day, we'll see which one he chooses to go to.)


----------



## AlexMaass (Sep 24, 2015)

brandbest1 said:


> Just realized I can't go to this comp (and it's so close!)
> 
> Which unfortunately means Nicolas might not be able to go... (PUMaC math competition is the same day, we'll see which one he chooses to go to.)



inb4 everyone demands him to go to this one


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Sep 24, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> inb4 everyone demands him to go to this one



tru...


----------



## richardye1 (Sep 25, 2015)

Nicholas Naing, wow his only chance for a comp where he lives and theres no mega...


----------



## AlexMaass (Sep 25, 2015)

richardye1 said:


> Nicholas Naing, wow his only chance for a comp where he lives and theres no mega...



Not his only chance, I'm planning to host another comp here .


----------



## Bindedsa (Sep 25, 2015)

richardye1 said:


> Nicholas Naing, wow his only chance for a comp where he lives and theres no mega...



Mega isn't exactly the most popular event and it takes a while, kind of makes sense that Alex isn't having it at his first comp.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Sep 26, 2015)

ATTENTION to anyone attending this competition,
I am selling/trading my Aolong v1 (restickered with full brights) and the price is semi-flexible.
I am also selling/trading my Gans 356 (restickered with my color scheme, lubed a bit) and same price with the Aolong


----------



## Matt11111 (Sep 26, 2015)

Hi, Daniel! Can't wait to see you there. I'm going to see if any of my friends want to compete as well.

Also, yay! I can't wait for this comp!


----------



## QuinnHyatt (Sep 26, 2015)

Not too many events, 2-4, OH and pyra isn't really much. Would definitely be a bit more interesting if bigger cubes or BLD were added, a few other people agree too


----------



## AlexMaass (Sep 26, 2015)

QuinnHyatt said:


> Not too many events, 2-4, OH and pyra isn't really much. Would definitely be a bit more interesting if bigger cubes or BLD were added, a few other people agree too



I guess so, I plan to try to mix up the events list from comp to comp if we have more of these though. :3


----------



## AlexMaass (Sep 26, 2015)

Also, Nicholas Naing is going to the Math comp Brandon mentioned instead of this. :/ I think I'll still have tentative megaminx anyway why not.


----------



## Matt11111 (Sep 27, 2015)

I'm no good at Megaminx, and in order to make it worth my while to stay all day, my dad and I figured I should do 3x3, 2x2, and Pyra.

Also, should the full 100 people sign up and attend the competition, how many will advance to the second 3x3 round and beyond?


----------



## AlexMaass (Sep 27, 2015)

Matt11111 said:


> I'm no good at Megaminx, and in order to make it worth my while to stay all day, my dad and I figured I should do 3x3, 2x2, and Pyra.
> 
> Also, should the full 100 people sign up and attend the competition, how many will advance to the second 3x3 round and beyond?


you just have to get sub 2:30 to get a time 

It depends how on schedule the competition is and how many people sign up, 32 to the second 3x3 round and 16 to 3x3 finals is pretty typical.


----------



## brandbest1 (Sep 29, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> Yeah, Guildford 2013. I think he is the only person in 'recent' years to get a WR at their first comp.



Also (just feel like pointing out) although maybe not in recent years, Tong Jiang broke the MultiBLD WR (15/15) the first time he competed in the event (he's competed in 3BLD once before lol). Although that's pretty old.


----------



## AlexMaass (Oct 3, 2015)

Hey guys, just a heads up, we are less than 15 people away from 100, so don't forget to sign up.


----------



## DGCubes (Oct 3, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> Hey guys, just a heads up, we are less than 15 people away from 100, so don't forget to sign up.



Looks like this is going to be a successful competition! Can't wait!


----------



## Themagicman03 (Oct 3, 2015)

I really want to go because I live in Huntington and there hasn't been a close comp since 2012, but I won't have $13 till my birthday on the 7th, and I doubt there will be anymore spots left. Hopefully I can sign up next time.


----------



## AlexMaass (Oct 3, 2015)

Themagicman03 said:


> I really want to go because I live in Huntington and there hasn't been a close comp since 2012, but I won't have $13 till my birthday on the 7th, and I doubt there will be anymore spots left. Hopefully I can sign up next time.


I'm okay with people paying at the door if they don't have a paypal, so you can sign up now and you can pay at the door, just tell me your name. (Your parents won't pay?)

LSC is close imo, I think there may be one of those coming up.


----------



## Matt11111 (Oct 12, 2015)

Sub 2:30 Megaminx? I've only timed myself once... and my time was 5 minutes. But then that was five months ago. Could I practice a little bit, see if I get any better, and sign up for Megaminx even though I've already registered?

I'll be back!


----------



## AlexMaass (Nov 20, 2015)

hype!

anyway see you guys tomorrow


----------



## Matt11111 (Nov 20, 2015)

Can't wait! Don't forget guys, I'll be selling a few cubes there to make me some monies!


----------



## henrysavich (Nov 20, 2015)

I will cry if the pyra scrambles are good


----------



## DGCubes (Nov 21, 2015)

I'm so dang excited.



henrysavich said:


> I will cry if the pyra scrambles are good


I won't.


----------



## Matt11111 (Nov 21, 2015)

DGCubes said:


> I'm so dang excited.
> 
> 
> I won't.



Can't wait to see you there!


----------



## AlexMaass (Nov 21, 2015)

henrysavich said:


> I will cry if the pyra scrambles are good



you should worry we have a former pyraminx NAR holder coming


----------



## henrysavich (Nov 21, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> you should worry we have a former pyraminx NAR holder coming



Who?

And I just checked and RH fall tomorrow 2 former pyra NAR holders, plus me, but no pyra .


----------



## AlexMaass (Nov 21, 2015)

henrysavich said:


> Who?
> 
> And I just checked and RH fall tomorrow 2 former pyra NAR holders, plus me, but no pyra .



Arthur Adams lol


----------



## Matt11111 (Nov 21, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> Arthur Adams lol



Welp, I'm probably finishing last anyway, so all of you can at least feel good about beating somebody.


----------

